# Habistat contact information.



## Pumpkinman (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey guys! 

Can anyone point me in the direction of the people who manufacturer habistat? Maybe a sales rep or general contact info. 

TIA, 

Chris from Toronto Canada.


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

Just Google Habistat mate its the entry near the top or Google www.eurorep.

Regards

catch and release


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much C&R!!! 

Google gives us different results across the pond. 

C


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

No worries, i did not realize that about google, if i can be of any more help just drop me a PM.

catch and release


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

[email protected] is what you need!


----------

